# Out of oil and eggs? when baking a cake. GREAT SUBSTITUTE!



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

When baking a cake, if you are out of oil and/or eggs, try substituting mayonnaise in place of both.  (Think about it, mayo is just oil and eggs.)  For instance, if making a cake, use 1-1/2 to 2 Tbsp of mayo in place of the oil and eggs....it makes such a MOIST and delicious cake!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think it depends on the type of cake. I don't think it would work with angel food cake for instance. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My problem is I'm more likely to run out of mayo than I am eggs or oil.


----------



## martha1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Then make some more mayo with your eggs and oil.

Yes Kuan I think you are right.
It's not for every kind of cake.


----------



## heather421 (Jan 4, 2012)

How much mayo would I use when replacing half a cup of oil?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to Cheftalk Heather,

Depending what type of cake . Regular cake you can use 1/2 cup of mayo.

Petals.


----------



## hanleyna (Nov 16, 2010)

This may make a moist cake, but the reason eggs are used in baking is the protein that the whites supply.  Mayonnaise is made from yolks and oil (likely store bought mayo has no eggs-pasteurized or other).  Further when the whites are creamed with sugar and butter/oil it acts with baking powder to give the cake lift and lightness.


----------



## pickimba (Sep 20, 2011)

Definitely won't work with Angel Food cake.  Fat is the enemy of angel food cake.  Only thing making that beautiful sponge rise is the air you whip into the whites and we all know that fat and meringue don't play well together!


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Reminds me of the old "mayonaise chocolate cake" that made the rounds when I was much younger.    My mother used to buy only Miracle Whip, because it is what my father liked, and she made it with that.   It tasted kind of funny, but when it comes to sweets, I have a wide band of "acceptable".

BTW, angel food cake doesn't call for oil, does it?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

As for me,  if I do not have everything,  i won't bake it at all.  I do not like substitutes..  I don't do diet stuff either.. the real thing or nothing  JMHO.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Lekvar will work as will most fruit purees. This is how they do diet cakes


----------

